# Joint clicking



## layer-cake (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi just wandering if any-one else suffers with clicky ankles it's starting to really wind me up now need to sort it out before it does long term damage be greatfull for replays on supplements I could take cheers.


----------



## NakedGuy (Sep 1, 2009)

i get it, anckles and knees. not sore but the click everytime and cant be good. i put it down to damage caused when i used to run road races


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-exactly-is-happening-when-my-joints-crack.htm


----------



## sawyer (Jan 18, 2009)

my elbow clicks drives me mad just bought some high strength cod liver oil to try and help it


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

might just be increased mobility in the joint, not sure if you can fix it

i thought strength training might help, but it only seems to have increased the amount of things i can crack


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

yep my knee my ankle feet all clicks .. i use glucosamine tabs for it


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

When chiropractors manipulate joints you hear cracking noises. According to a leaflet I was given, it's nitrogen within the joint being released. It certainly never hurts anyway.


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

The cracking that you hear is air coming out of the joints and ligaments surrounding it, you get this alot in hip, knee and ankle joints.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Bettyboo said:


> The cracking that you hear is air coming out of the joints and ligaments surrounding it, you get this alot in hip, knee and ankle joints.


cracking and clicking is different .. i know what you talking about. lol


----------



## Bettyboo (Jun 8, 2009)

sizar said:


> cracking and clicking is different .. i know what you talking about. lol


Hehe phew :whistling: glad someone else knows what im on about hehe


----------



## wig44 (Dec 13, 2009)

My family has a history of creaking, cracking, achey knees. Some deep squatting cleared that up for me in about a month. :thumb:


----------



## phys sam (Jan 11, 2008)

joint manipulation produces a phenomenen known as cavitation - nitrogen from synovial fluid produces noise.

It won't click again afterwards for at least 30 - 60 mins.

Also associated with endorphin (opioid) release - decreases pain and makes you feel a bit better.

Thats why physios/osteos/ chiros might click joints - makes you feel better and looser (short term). Then you might also be given a load of old drivvle about joints being put back etc etc  - brilliant!

Clicking that occurs over and over (seconds apart) - can be a number of things.

Main reasons - 1. soft tissues flicking over e.g. hip flexors over front of pelvis when you lie on back and bend leg up and down.

2. Joint instability (as gerg mentioned) - e.g. unstable ankle post severe ankle sprain or clunking shoulder in self dislocators.


----------



## Spike-UK (Jan 31, 2010)

My wrist is the worst for it, i have carpal tunnel in both wrists due to 8 years of pc gaming and working at a pc.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I used to get a lot of creeks and clicks in my joints but been on fish oils now for several months and haven't had any since.


----------

